# Ein Kommentar: USK lockert Rechtsauffassung zu Hakenkreuzen in Computerspielen



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ein Kommentar: USK lockert Rechtsauffassung zu Hakenkreuzen in Computerspielen*

						Die Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle - kurz USK - erweitert ihre Rechtsauffassung zu Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen in Computerspielen. Bei der Erteilung der Altersfreigabe berücksichtigt die USK nunmehr auch die Sozialadäquanz, wenn Computerspiele verbotene Symbole wie das Hakenkreuz oder bestimmte Runen verwenden. Die Folgen und die rechtlichen Hintergründe beleuchten wir im nachfolgenden Kommentar.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ein Kommentar: USK lockert Rechtsauffassung zu Hakenkreuzen in Computerspielen*


----------



## XXTREME (9. August 2018)

Blablabla....auf deutsch, es ändert sich nichts . Filme dürfen weiterhin alles und Games nicht, alles beim alten. Hier bedarf es mal einer Rechtsänderung bzw gleichsetzung zwischen Games und Filmen.


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2018)

> Da immer mehr Streamer ihre Spielerlebnisse in das Internet ableiten,  sollte ohne vorherige juristische Beratung und Beurteilung kein Stream  eines Spiels mit verfassungsfeindlichen Inhalten (Symbole, Propaganda,  tec.) verbreitet oder öffentlich ausgestrahlt werden.


Wenn bekannt ist dass der Ort der Ausstrahlung in Deutschland liegt, oder? Ein Streamer aus zb. der Schweiz ist ja nicht an unsere Gesetze gebunden (sofern das Streamen eines solchen Spiels nicht gegen schweizer Gesetze verstößt natürlich).

Aber wie sieht es aus, wenn der (schweizer) Stream auch gleichzeitig nach Deutschland gestreamt wird? Oder wenn ein deutscher YouTuber ein Spiel mit entsprechenden Symbolen als Lets Play auf YouTube hochlädt? Müsste dann nicht explizit nachgewiesen werden, dass die Aufnahme bzw. das Hochladen aus Deutschland passiert ist? Weil es für den deutschen YouTuber ja auch wieder legal wäre, wenn er die Aufnahme bzw. den Upload von einem Freund aus der Schweiz aus tätigt (zb. während eines Besuches dort). Genauso wie ein deutscher YouTuber ja auch seinen Livestream aus zb. der Schweiz (oder einem anderen Land in dem es nicht illegal ist) streamen könnte.

Wie genau will man also im Nachhinein (oder überhaupt) herausfinden, wo die Quelle der "Ausstrahlung" lag, ob also überhaupt ein Verstoß vorliegt? Wenn zb. ich (Deutscher) gleich Wolfenstein mit Hakenkreuzen (aus Deutschland) streame/auf YouTube hochlade?

Und wann fängt die illegale Verbreitung eigentlich an? Was wenn ich ein solches Spiel in Deutschland aufnehme, aber dann auf einen Server in der Schweiz hochlade, und von dort dann zb. auf YouTube veröffentliche? Oder von mir zu Hause über eine schweizer VPN-Leitung? 

Soweit ich weiß ist in Deutschland der Besitz von beschlagnahmten Spielen/Medien ja auch nicht strafbar (außer natürlich KiPo Zeugs).


----------



## DrOwnz (10. August 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Blablabla....auf deutsch, es ändert sich nichts . Filme dürfen weiterhin alles und Games nicht, alles beim alten. Hier bedarf es mal einer Rechtsänderung bzw gleichsetzung zwischen Games und Filmen.



nein, bis jetzt war es ein sofortiges K.O. Kriterium, jetzt prüft die USK es wenigstens


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2018)

DrOwnz schrieb:


> nein, bis jetzt war es ein sofortiges K.O. Kriterium, jetzt prüft die USK es wenigstens


Und jeder Hinterhof Staatsanwalt kann dagegen vorgehen. Was soll denn ein Publisher wie der von Wolfenstein machen, sollen die jetzt die Symbole um 1/3 oder lieber 2/3 Drittel reduzieren, damit es noch sozialadäquant ist? Woran genau kann sich ein Entwickler jetzt orientieren? Im Zweifel wird man wohl eher weiterhin darauf verzichten. Für die paar 100.000 Absätze von Retail PC Spielen in Deutschland wird man sicherlich nicht so ein riesen Aufriß machen. Ein wenig mehr Rechtssicherheit wäre da hilfreich.

p.s.: Nette News, von so etwas bitte mehr. 

MfG


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2018)

Na ja, für mich braucht ein gutes PC spiel nicht zwangsweise ein Nazi-Symbol, damit ich es besser finden würde.
Insofern für mich eine völlig überflüssige Diskussion.
Und Filme wie "Er ist wieder da" und "IronSky" schaue ich aus ironischem Gesichtspunkten an - da könnte man das Hakenkreuz auch gut durch ein $ Zeichen ersetzen... 
In Filmen wie "Schindlers Liste" muss die Nazi-Symbolik m. E. zwangsweise mit beinhaltet sein, damit eine Abgrenzung und Rollenverteilung auch für Bildungsferne klar erkennbar bleibt.


----------



## tris0x (10. August 2018)

Nein, braucht es natürlich nicht. Der springende Punkt ist jedoch eben, dass zusätzlicher Aufwand investiert werden muss um die Gamefiles, assets etc. nur für ein einziges Land von dieser Symbolik zu befreien, damit man es dort auch verkaufen kann - auch wenns eben darum geht, jene Nazis mit möglichst dicken Wummen über den Jordan zu schicken. Nein, ein Schindlers-Liste benötigt auch keine derartige Symbolik. Kann man auch abstrakter gestalten, so einen Film. 

Du hast, wie gesagt, natürlich Recht, dass ein gutes Spiel die Symbolik nicht nötig hat, aber es geht hier schließlich nicht darum ob ein Spiel besser oder Schlechter ist, nur weils andere Bilder nutzt.


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, für mich braucht ein gutes PC spiel nicht zwangsweise ein Nazi-Symbol, damit ich es besser finden würde.
> Insofern für mich eine völlig überflüssige Diskussion.
> Und Filme wie "Er ist wieder da" und "IronSky" schaue ich aus ironischem Gesichtspunkten an - da könnte man das Hakenkreuz auch gut durch ein $ Zeichen ersetzen...
> In Filmen wie "Schindlers Liste" muss die Nazi-Symbolik m. E. zwangsweise mit beinhaltet sein, damit eine Abgrenzung und Rollenverteilung auch für Bildungsferne klar erkennbar bleibt.


Inglorious Basterds??



tris0x schrieb:


> Du hast, wie gesagt, natürlich Recht, dass ein gutes Spiel die Symbolik nicht nötig hat, aber es geht hier schließlich nicht darum ob ein Spiel besser oder Schlechter ist, nur weils andere Bilder nutzt.


Wenn man nicht die Wahl hat ist es Wurscht aber wenn es Alternativen gibt die einem künstlich vorenthalten werden mit einer Logik die in sich widersprüchlich ist, siehe Filme, dann ist es nicht egal sondern schlicht ungerechtfertigte Bevormundung. Und natürlich ist es wesentlich authentischer von SS oder Wehrmacht und nicht von Wolfsrudeln zu sprechen und eben entsprechende Symbole zu verwenden. So lange man nicht verherrlicht sollte es ok sein, Filme und Computerspiele müssen dahingehend m. M. n. auch kein Bildungsauftrag erfüllen.

MfG


----------



## Pedrobeamer (10. August 2018)

Reiz des Verbotenen aufrechterhalten...


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Inglorious Basterds??


Grenzwertig...
Mir gefällt der ganze Film nicht...


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2018)

Bei der Frage ging es mir nicht um Geschmack, in wiefern rechtfertigst du dort bitte mit deiner vorherigen Erklärung die Symbole in dem Film?

MfG


----------



## shaboo (10. August 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Blablabla....auf deutsch, es ändert sich nichts . Filme dürfen weiterhin alles und Games nicht, alles beim alten. Hier bedarf es mal einer Rechtsänderung bzw gleichsetzung zwischen Games und Filmen.


Behauptest Du jetzt mal als juristischer Vollprofi oder was? In einem Interview der GameStar mit einem Rechtsanwalt hört sich das ganz anders an:


*Welche Spiele haben künftig Aussicht darauf, erfolgreich von der USK gekennzeichnet zu werden?

* 

   Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten modernen Spiele gute oder  zumindest realistische Chancen haben. Das betrifft insbesondere  sämtliche Spiele, die *filmähnlich inszeniert sind*, eine  aufwändige Geschichte erzählen, oder Satire darstellen. Auch  dystopische Settings als Archetyp klassischer moderner Literatur werden  gute Chancen haben. Dasselbe gilt für sogenannte Serious Games. 
Die  erzählte Geschichte muss aber nicht zwingend ernst und anspruchsvoll  sein. Auch Unterhaltungsliteratur gilt als Kunst. Hier kommt es auf die  Einzelfallabwägung an. Generell sprechen aber gute Argumente dafür, dass  Spiele, die einen aufwändigen Produktionsprozess durchlaufen, bei dem  eine *Vielzahl unterschiedlicher künstlerischer Tätigkeiten*  ausgeübt werden, der Kunstausnahme unterfallen. Auch viele  Spielerklassiker dürften eine realistische Chance haben, bedenkt man,  dass diese mittlerweile vielfach als Kulturgut angesehen werden.


----------



## empy (10. August 2018)

Das Ding heißt übrigens Sig- und nicht Sieg-Rune.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und jeder Hinterhof Staatsanwalt kann dagegen vorgehen. Was soll denn ein Publisher wie der von Wolfenstein machen, sollen die jetzt die Symbole um 1/3 oder lieber 2/3 Drittel reduzieren, damit es noch sozialadäquant ist?



Es heißt sozialadäquat und nicht sozialadäquant und hat nichts mit der Quantität der Symbole zu tun. 
Es geht darum, zu prüfen, ob die Symbole in einem vertretbaren Kontext genutzt werden. Übertriebener Gebrauch kann dem natürlich entgegenwirken. Ich persönlich finde, dass "sozialadäquat" wie ein Euphemismus für "sittengerecht" klingt und bin kein Fan davon. Ob etwas legal ist oder nicht, sollte nicht davon abhängen, ob es dem Durchschnitt genehm ist oder nicht. Vom Symbole verbieten geht auch das, wofür das Symbol steht nicht weg und wenn sich Leute gerne Hakenkreuzbinden an den Arm machen wollen, sollten sie das meiner Meinung nach tun dürfen. So weiß ich wenigstens schon aus der Distanz, mit was ich es zu tun habe. In den USA ist auch noch kein Nazi-Regime ausgebrochen, obwohl die Symbole legal sind. Die soziale Ächtung im unbescheuerten Umfeld wirkt weiterhin Wunder. Was man sich da an Arbeit sparen könnte...


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2018)

Ich rechtfertige die Symbolik in Inglorious Basterds gar nicht.
Ich habe ihn einmal gesehen und finde ihn schlichtweg *******.
Da wird  fiktiv im historischen Rahmen des WK II eine Art Rachegeschichte von jüdischen Helden aufgebaut.
Das mag dem unwissenden Israeli von heute (und sonstigen unbedarften Menschen) gefallen, dass da jemand den Nazis richtig einheizt, 
Wird aber dem Leid all der Unschuldigen, die qualvoll im ** oder im Bombenhagel gestorben sind, überhaupt nicht gerecht.

Das ist nix anderes als ein Splatterfilm, der sich Klischees und Symboliken  aus WK II bemüht und der bildungsferne und untalentierteste Regisseur der Welt, Herr Tarantino hat mit Hilfe von viel Bühnenblut versucht, 
sich die Taschen voller Geld zu stopfen.
Die Gier nach Geld und Ruhm hat hier über die Moral gesiegt.
Hätte Tarantino noch einen winzigen funken Anstand, müsste er freiwillg von der Welt gehen.
Es ekelt mich an.


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2018)

Also ich finde nicht das Filme oder Spiele zwingend einen moralischen Ansatz bei Verwendung solcher Symbole verfolgen müssen. Sie dienen der Unterhaltung, mehr nicht und alles andere kann aber muss man nicht "zusätzlich" machen.^^

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist nix anderes als ein Splatterfilm, der sich Klischees und Symboliken  aus WK II bemüht und der bildungsferne und untalentierteste Regisseur der Welt, Herr Tarantino hat mit Hilfe von viel Bühnenblut versucht,
> sich die Taschen voller Geld zu stopfen.
> Die Gier nach Geld und Ruhm hat hier über die Moral gesiegt.
> Hätte Tarantino noch einen winzigen funken Anstand, müsste er freiwillg von der Welt gehen.
> Es ekelt mich an.


Man sieht, dass dir offenbar die Begriffe "Perisflage" und "Satire" nicht geläufig sind.


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man sieht, dass dir offenbar die Begriffe "Perisflage" und "Satire" nicht geläufig sind.



Doch sind sie, habe hierzu weiter oben zwei Filme genannt.
Für gute Satire oder Persiflage braucht es aber weder LKW-Ladungen an Filmblut noch einen Freudentanz auf ermordeten Zivilisten.


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2018)

Ich wüsste nicht, wo der Film irgendwo das Töten von Zivilisten glorifiziert hätte.

Allgemein scheinst du aber die Tarantino-Filme nicht zu verstehen, sonst würdest du ihn nicht als irgendwie "untalentiert" oder "ungebildet" bezeichnen. Letzteres ist er mindestens im Bezug auf Filme auf gar keinen Fall.
Seine Filme sind für gewöhnlich auch keine Satire auf bestimmte, geschichtliche Ereignisse sondern auf Filme an sich - im Falle von IB u.a. das alte, deutsche Kino, deswegen auch die vielen deutschsprachigen Darsteller im Film.


----------



## Dooma (10. August 2018)

Mir persönliche würde es als Begründung schon genügen, wenn mit korrekten Symbolen einfach nur die Stimmung im Spiel unterstrichen werden soll. (Oder auch in einem Film.)
Solange es nicht die Nazi Zeit glorifiziert oder gutheißt natürlich.

Ich finde der Anspruch, ein Spiel oder Film müsse immer moralisch vertretbar oder sogar geschichtlich bildend und korrekt sein, wäre einfach überzogen.
Trotzdem finde ich auch, dass man nicht zu maßlos mit derartiger Symbolik umgehen sollte.
Als Künstler sollte man sich vorher genau überlegen ob es wirklich nötig ist das ganze Projekt mit Nazi Symbolen auszustatten, sei es nun Film oder Spiel.
Oft steht es doch in keinem Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Geschehen im Spiel. Bei Wolfenstein, hab ich das z.B. überhaupt nicht vermisst. Es ist ohnehin eine fiktive Zukunftsversion, womit man da rechtfertigen möchte das geschichtlich korrekte Symbolik nötig wäre, das soll mir mal einer glaubwürdig erklären...
Anders sehe ich das übrigens auch bei dem angesprochen Film Inglorious Basterds, der ganze Film dreht sich explizit um die Nazi Thematik, wenn auch geschichtlich überhaupt nicht korrekt, für mich ganz klar Kunst und eine offensichtliche Persiflage.

Letztendlich stelle ich mir die Frage, wer will das letztendlich entscheiden was nun "mit" und was "nur ohne" auf den Markt darf?
Ich beneide denjenigen nicht dafür.
Geänderte Rechtslage hin oder her, hoffe ich das man sich auch als Spieleentwickler gründlich überlegt ob es wirklich "mit" sein muss, selbst wenn es verlockend ist die Verkäufe damit anzukurbeln wenn man einen "Schocker" auf den Markt wirft.


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2018)

Werter Two-Face,
das war symbolisch gemeint.

Ich respektiere uneingeschränkt deine Begeisterung für Tarantino-Filme, bitte akzeptiere meine generelle Ablehnung seines Werkes.
Pulp Fiction fand ich Anfangs sogar noch relativ gut, KillBill - na ja.
Mein Statement kam quasi über die Aufforderung von DaStash im Rahmen der Diversifikation bzgl. NAZI-Symbolen in Film und Game.

Ich bin nunmehr 53 und da meine Großeltern väterlicherseits 1944 leider in Dachau ermordet wurden und dies und der ewige Kampf gegen den (Neo-) Nationalsozialismus unsere ganze Familie prägt,
mag ich hier eine eigene Perspektive haben und fühle mich durch ein Werk wie IB nicht wirklich unterhalten - auch nicht ironisch.

Ich bitte hierfür um Verständnis.


----------



## KrHome (10. August 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und jeder Hinterhof Staatsanwalt kann dagegen vorgehen.


Und jedes Hinterhofgericht kann die Anklage der StA nach "Ablage P" befördern. Es steht doch sogar in der News, dass die Klausel in Bezug auf Spiele unter Juristen immer mehr Zustimmung bekommt. Von Rechtssicherheit kann man da zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sicher noch nicht reden, aber die Entwicklung ist deutlich.

Im Übrigen kann auch jeder Hinterhofstaatsanwalt gegen Filme mit entsprechenden Symbolen vorgehen.



XXTREME schrieb:


> Blablabla....auf deutsch, es ändert sich nichts .  Filme dürfen weiterhin alles und Games nicht, alles beim alten. *Hier  bedarf es mal einer Rechtsänderung bzw gleichsetzung zwischen Games und  Filmen.*


Es gab nie eine Unterscheidung auf rechtlicher Ebene. Eine Unterscheidung hat nur die USK gemacht.

Das Gesetz hat seit jeher immer die Überbegriffe "Propagandamittel" und "Handlung" genutzt und niemals zwischen Schriften, Filmen und Computerspielen unterschieden.

vgl.: Sozialadäquanzklausel in §86 Abs. 3 StGB:
_[...] gilt nicht, wenn das Propagandamittel oder die Handlung der  staatsbürgerlichen Aufklärung, der Abwehr verfassungswidriger  Bestrebungen, der Kunst oder der Wissenschaft, der Forschung oder der  Lehre, der Berichterstattung über Vorgänge des Zeitgeschehens oder der  Geschichte oder ähnlichen Zwecken dient.

_*Wer es genau definiert haben will:*

§86 Abs. 2 StGB: 
_Propagandamittel [...] sind nur solche Schriften (§ 11  Abs. 3), deren Inhalt gegen die freiheitliche demokratische  Grundordnung oder den Gedanken der Völkerverständigung gerichtet ist._

§11 Abs. 3 StGB:
_Den Schriften stehen Ton- und Bildträger, Datenspeicher, Abbildungen und  andere Darstellungen in denjenigen Vorschriften gleich, die auf diesen  Absatz verweisen._


----------



## empy (10. August 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist nix anderes als ein Splatterfilm, der sich Klischees und  Symboliken  aus WK II bemüht und der bildungsferne und untalentierteste  Regisseur der Welt, Herr Tarantino hat mit Hilfe von viel Bühnenblut  versucht,
> sich die Taschen voller Geld zu stopfen.
> Die Gier nach Geld und Ruhm hat hier über die Moral gesiegt.
> Hätte Tarantino noch einen winzigen funken Anstand, müsste er freiwillg von der Welt gehen.
> Es ekelt mich an.


 
Ich glaube, du hast nicht verstanden, worauf es in dem Film ankommt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin nunmehr 53 und da meine Großeltern väterlicherseits 1944 leider  in Dachau ermordet wurden und dies und der ewige Kampf gegen den (Neo-)  Nationalsozialismus unsere ganze Familie prägt,
> mag ich hier eine eigene Perspektive haben und fühle mich durch ein Werk  wie IB nicht wirklich unterhalten - auch nicht ironisch.
> 
> Ich bitte hierfür um Verständnis.



Verständnis für Nichtgefallen ist drin, aber jemandem moralischen Bankrott vorzuwerfen und den Freitod vorzuschlagen, weil er einen Film gemacht hat, der dir nicht gefallen hat, geht halt ein bisschen weit. Ich denke das Setting war einfach gewählt, weil es hergegeben hat, was er gebraucht hat und nicht, weil er die Geschichte aufarbeiten wollte.


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2018)

Man muss die Tarantino-Filme keinesfalls zwingend mögen, das ist klar.
Die Splatter-Effekte sind halt oft doch eher blanker Voyerismus, aber in fast jedem seiner Filme steckt eine gewisse Symbolsprache.
Um die zu verstehen muss man sich weitergehend mit dem Medium Film an sich auseinandersetzen. 
Dazu reicht es halt nicht, nur irgendwelche Blockbuster gesehen zu haben, da braucht man ein sehr, sehr breites Filmwissen, insbesondere Genreklassiker des alten Kinos.

_Pulp Fiction_ war so ein Paradebeispiel, wenn man wenig Ahnung von Filmgeschichte hatte, verstand man bestenfalls die Hälfte der Anspielungen und die Symbolik ging völlig an einem vorbei.
_Kill Bill_ war ja wiederum eine Hommage an das alte, ost-asiatische Kino, insbesondere das Japanische. Eine Parabel zwischen "Eastern" und "Western".
Und so ist es auch mit IB, der Film ist nunmal kontrafraktisch; d.H. er stellt dar, was hätte sein können, wenn dies und das geschehen oder anders gewesen _wäre_. Gleichzeitig ist er eine Hommage an das alte, deutsche Kino, zur Zeiten von Jannings, Riefenstahl und der Propagandafilme des Dritten Reichs.

Wie gesagt: Man muss die Filme von QT nicht mögen. Aber ihm mangelndes Talent oder Bildungsferne zu unterstellen, nur weil man seine Filme jetzt nicht unbedingt mag oder (bzw. weil) man sie nicht versteht, hat jetzt halt mit gesundem Subjektivismus wenig zu tun.^^


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2018)

@KRhome
Ich versuche mich ja nur in publisher hinein zu versetzen und ich gehe davon aus das man im "Zweifelsfall" wohl eher darauf verzichten würde, somal der Retailmarkt hier in Deutschland von den Verkaufszahlen auch gar nicht so bedeutend ist. Da lohnt sich vielleicht der Aufwand nicht es zu versuchen und dann evtl. doch kürzen zu müssen. Dann lieber gleich kürzen und den Anfangsreleasehype ausnutzen.

p.s.: Ich weiß ich sehe das gerade schwarz und ich hoffe ich liege da absolut falsch. 

@Two-Face
Wow, wahnsinns Analyse. 

MfG


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Pulp Fiction_ war so ein Paradebeispiel, wenn man wenig Ahnung von Filmgeschichte hatte, verstand man bestenfalls die Hälfte der Anspielungen und die Symbolik ging völlig an einem vorbei.
> _Kill Bill_ war ja wiederum eine Hommage an das alte, ost-asiatische Kino, insbesondere das Japanische. Eine Parabel zwischen "Eastern" und "Western".
> Und so ist es auch mit IB, der Film ist nunmal kontrafraktisch; d.H. er stellt dar, was hätte sein können, wenn dies und das geschehen oder anders gewesen _wäre_. Gleichzeitig ist er eine Hommage an das alte, deutsche Kino, zur Zeiten von Jannings, Riefenstahl und der Propagandafilme des Dritten Reichs.


Diese Zusammenhänge sind mir durchaus bekannt und mit ein Grund, warum ich bei PulpFiction auch mal Lachen konnte.
By the way bin ich/sind wir unübertrieben 2-3 x in der Woche im Kino, primär hier: Werkstattkino • Fraunhoferstrasse 9, 80469 Muenchen Tel/Fax: 089/2607250



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Man muss die Filme von QT nicht mögen. Aber ihm mangelndes Talent oder Bildungsferne zu unterstellen, nur weil man seine Filme jetzt nicht unbedingt mag oder (bzw. weil) man sie nicht versteht, hat jetzt halt mit gesundem Subjektivismus wenig zu tun.^^


Kritik angekommen und gelobe Besserung, jedoch kann ich in diesem Punkt leider nicht mit gesunden Objektivismus urteilen...


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2018)

Mit der Nazi-Symbolik in Filmen/Spielen sehe ich das so: solange es im historischen Kontext ist (also da abgebildet wird, wo sie zu dieser Zeit auch abgebildet wurden), dann dient das nur der Schaffung von Authentizität und nicht etwa der Veherrlichung.

Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, wo Schaden entstehen würde, wenn in Spielen wie _Medal of Honor_ oder _Call of Duty_ auf Munitionskisten und Fahnen - wie zu der Zeit üblich - das Hakenkreuz abgebildet wird. 
Man muss auch bedenken, diese Spiele stammen den USA, wo das Hakenkreuz und andere "Nazi-Symbolik" nunmal nicht als verfassungsfeindlich gilt.


----------



## Heshtod (10. August 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man muss auch bedenken, diese Spiele stammen den USA, wo das Hakenkreuz und andere "Nazi-Symbolik" nunmal nicht als verfassungsfeindlich gilt.



Nein muss man nicht. Die Industrie muss bedenken in welchen Ländern Sie auf den Markt gehen wollen und die jeweiligen Gesetzeslagen beachten....


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2018)

Heshtod schrieb:


> Nein muss man nicht. Die Industrie muss bedenken in welchen Ländern Sie auf den Markt gehen wollen und die jeweiligen Gesetzeslagen beachten....


Hinsichtlich der Absicht sehr wohl.
Natürlich weiß die Industrie, dass solche Symbole in anderen Ländern unter gewissen Umständen verboten sind. Aber dort, wo ein Großteil dieser Spiele herkommt, hat man eine andere Einstellung zu diesem Thema, ein Hakenkreuz wird i.d.R., genau wie in Filmen, ausschließlich der Authentizität wegen verwendet.


----------

